# Cut down coffee table legs without detaching?



## bungalowgirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Bought a very old, beaten up wooden table that someone obviously had outside for a long time judging by the spider webs and dirt dobber nest - it's round and about the right size for two people to eat at. Want to cut the legs down to coffee table size to use in front of the sofa, but the legs are nailed in (with OLD nails) and glued VERY well and won't come off, except for one that was loose that I managed to partially wriggle off. Ideally, you'd unscrew all the legs and cut them down on a table saw to make sure they were all straight and even, but we can't do that. The table is not valuable, but I don't want to risk damaging it by trying to remove all the legs. Is there a way to leave the legs on and cut them down without too much room for wobbles?? What kind of tool do we need? All we have is a jigsaw; not sure if that will work. Any ideas are appreciated!! P.S. We are novices, but do have a father-in-law with tools and knowledge…but he feels like the legs need to come off and just isn't sure how to do it.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Are the legs square, round, tapered, etc? If they are square or rectangular you could use a circular saw with a good blade to reduce tear out to cut them down. Best of luck finding something that works, I am sure someone here will have the perfect idea.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

put the whole coffee table on the tablesaw and put the top against the fence


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

measure, mark, and use a handsaw …. perfect for this type of cut. also safe 

I'm surprised that everyone feels the need to go power tools… this is a perfect example of where powertools just can't cut it (pun intended). or at least I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Use a miter box and a Japanese pull saw.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Make a plywood box beam that surrounds a leg and referenced off the top somewhere , then clamp in place and use it as a guide for all 4 legs and cut with handsaw


----------

